# anti freeze for fresh water tank



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi , i remember reading somewhere about a non chemical anti freeze you can put in your water tank to stop it freezing , i plan to use my motorhome through the winter and always take a separate container for drinking water . Just wondered if anyone has any knowledge of this product or a trade name ? Apologies if this has been a topic in the past as i am quite new to the forum
Many thanks
Delboy
PS this stuff in not harmfull if you did drink it but i dont suppose it tastes very good


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.peakantifreeze.com/tech/tech_g.html

http://www.midlandchandlers.co.uk

Details here.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


sorry if I have the wrong end of the stick but:-

Although there are specialist antifreezes made for the water system on a motorhome/caravan/boat they are intended for when the van is laid up....

The special bit about them is that they are easy to wash out after the winter and are safe to use in a potable water system. AFAIK there is not one available that allows you to continue to use the water for washing up or showering.... assuming that was what you were considering doing. ( this was the bit I may have mis-understood)

Most folk , for a UK winter, either drain down between trips or keep some heat on in the van to prevent a freeze up.

Mike


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure I would use this in the fresh water tank, but I do use Camco Winterban in the flush tank on the Thetford during winter.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

I forgot to add why I assume they make an antifreeze suitable for water systems ...AFAIK it is for complicated systems where a complete drain down would either be difficult or impossible without resort to a compressor to blow through the system removing every drop of water. 

All well designed motorhomes should drain down completely...and easily.

mike


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Many thanks for all the replys , i to wasnt sure the full details on use of these products just remember seeing an article somewhere , i do drain down the water system most of the time and use the van every month at least once or more so dont think i will get any probs just thought it would be easier .
Best wishes 
Delboy


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

delboy42 said:


> Many thanks for all the replys , i to wasnt sure the full details on use of these products just remember seeing an article somewhere , i do drain down the water system most of the time and use the van every month at least once or more so dont think i will get any probs just thought it would be easier .
> Best wishes
> Delboy


Delboy I think it would be unwise to put any anti freeze chemical into drinking water.

Having spent many years (25) winter camping in Austria we used in the depths of winter a 10/20 litre water container

Our water system was totaly drained


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

So what's this stuff then

http://www.mobilerv.co.uk/plumbing/accessories/freeze_ban.htm


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> So what's this stuff then
> 
> http://www.mobilerv.co.uk/plumbing/accessories/freeze_ban.htm


Not for me or my children.

On the other hand why not pour a bottle or two of vodka into the tank.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> whistlinggypsy said:
> 
> 
> > So what's this stuff then
> ...


Plus a spoonful of olive oil.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Are we expecting a big freeze then?????????


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

]
[/quote]
Delboy I think it would be unwise to put any anti freeze chemical into drinking water.


> Wupert , i am certainly not going to put ordinary anti freeze in my fresh water ? i am pretty switched on when using anything with chemicals , i was meerly asking about the products out there that are advertised for use in fresh water systems ! Thanks to the people who gave the links .
> I thought it was a sensible enough question :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

As has been stated by Spykal a lot of people just drain down between trips, to be honest unless mine is laid up for a long period, I leave the water in and simply place a oil filled rad inside the van, this achieves two things, keeps the water/pipes from freezing and also keeps the van dry and free of condensation, although I do open a vent very slightly.

I’m not sure on your motorhome Delboy but if it has an internal water tank it would be of little to worry to me personally about the freezing anyway, the three motorhomes I have had with internal tanks have never froze, no matter what the temp was.

MHS…Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> So what's this stuff then
> 
> http://www.mobilerv.co.uk/plumbing/accessories/freeze_ban.htm


Hi Bob

It is exactly "what it says on the tin" and will do exactly what it says but AFAIK even though it is tasteless you should not drink it :lol: or even wash in it :roll: ( in use it is used neat ... see: No need to dilute) .... I am pretty sure it is for use as I described in my last post. 
But you never know...I seem to remember the Austrians adding antifreeze to the wine they sold in the UK :lol:

Mike


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Rob , that seems sensible, also my van is in secure storage inside when not being used so it would be slightly more protected , anyway i always keep an eye on the weather forcast so unless we have a sudden big freeze im sure i will survive my winter trips 
Many thanks Delboy


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

delboy42 said:


> ]


Delboy I think it would be unwise to put any anti freeze chemical into drinking water.


> Wupert , i am certainly not going to put ordinary anti freeze in my fresh water ? i am pretty switched on when using anything with chemicals , i was meerly asking about the products out there that are advertised for use in fresh water systems ! Thanks to the people who gave the links .
> I thought it was a sensible enough question :roll:


Dellboy I was not talking engine anti freeze

I was talking additives

Please don't take the ump


----------

